# BuSpar



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

What can anyone tell me about BuSpar/buspirone [sp?], or their experience on/with it?What are the gentlest/least side effect antianxiety drugs in your opinion?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I took it for IBS and not anxiety and it did work on the IBS pain for me.I found that if I didn't eat enough breakfast the morning dose would make me a bit light-headed, but it wasn't that bothersome. I noticed it, but it wasn't bad enough to stop me from doing anything. It also didn't last long. If I ate enough it didn't bother me so much. The evening dose never bothered me.K.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

I've been taking Buspar for 3 months now and I haven't had one IBS attack.


----------



## 21286 (May 7, 2005)

PS - I believe my anxiety causes my IBS. I'm taking Buspar for my anxiety.Thanks.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

It made me feel to spaced out. Couldn't take it!


----------



## 17497 (Jul 15, 2006)

I took it yesterday and it made me so sick I decided to stop.







I had taken the first dose the day before yesterday and I fell asleep in the middle of the day, they fired me for being out too much anyway so I'm jobless and I took it again at midnight and fell asleep of course. Yesterday upon taking the 1st dose for the day within almost an hour, I felt light-headed and I felt like vomiting and it actually made me go a couple of times. I don't mean to scare you because it might very well work for you and I hope it works because instead of making my anxiety better now I just feel hopeless.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

I took it i think its a bad pill gave me crazy dreams etc


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Works for me! Initially the anxiety was worse, but after about 4 days I started to feel great!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I just started on Buspar today! Had a struggle to get my GP to prescribe it, she claimed it didn't work. I pointed out that lots of people on discussion boards have had sucess with it and she grudgingly prescribed some. I took my first pill 2 hours ago, no bad effects yet so fingers crossed.


----------



## 20786 (Aug 2, 2006)

I was given Buspar by a GI when I went to him complaining about multiple pain symptoms. He would not tell me what was wrong, just said take this! I was ticked when I found it was for anxiety (It must be all in your head), but was in so much pain I tried it anyway. My starter pack required me to keep a diary of how I was feeling, day to day. The first week I noticed absolutly no difference. But the end of the month came and I dutifully reviewed the diary and much to my surprise, I wasn't as angry at the end of the month as I was without the Buspar. It also did help with a particularly disturbing aspect of the pain (rectal). By the end of the 2nd month, it had shown me that I had been living with an anxiety disorder all my life! I never knew I had it because I thought everybody felt all that anxiety. After all, it was normal to me. Even if all the pain would stop tomorrow, I would not stop the Buspar. I wish I would have had it when I was younger, I might not be in the situation I am in now. I have noticed no adverse side effects, but give it time to work.


----------



## Katters279 (Aug 8, 2006)

I took it but could only stay on it a week because it gave me such intense, horrible stomach pains and really bad constipation which continued a week after i stopped taking it!But then again i've reacted badly to everything i've ever tried


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been taking it for 4 days now and happily no side effects! Not sure if it's working on the anxiety yet but apparently it can take 3 weeks or so to kick in fully.


----------



## 21485 (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been on BuSpar for about 4 years for anxiety. It has had no side effects at all the whole time I've taken it. To be honest though, I don't really think it has done much for me. As soon as I've finished coming off my antidepressant I'll be tapering down the buspar too.


----------

